

Show HN: WebSocket.us - an informational website about WebSocket - TazeTSchnitzel
http://websockets.us/

======
majke
Shameless plug:

SockJS[1] is a client and server library that tries to be a WebSockets poly-
fill. Basically, you can start using SockJS right now, write code using
WebSockets API, and replace SockJS with native websockets when they're ready.

So, with SockJS websockets are basically working. There is no reason to wait.

[1] <https://github.com/sockjs/sockjs-client>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yep, it's already mentioned on the site.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is a small website I built because the other main website about
WebSocket, websockets.org, was commercially sponsored and only mentioned their
own products. This is supposed to be a community-driven (anyone can contribute
via GitHub) website that tells you about the different options available.

